# U25B with QSI FOUND



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

I just won an Aristo U25b WITH QSI installed on eBay for just over $150. Man, I hope it's the real deal. With the economy the way it is and our beloved manufacturer's raising prices(!!?) I will have to keep tuned into eBay more often.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The QSI alone is worth about $140... good for you... 

Greg


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I figured. Plus, the seller says it a c-9 new condition. eBay's not my favorite place, but it sure pays to have a look once in while!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Truthman on 01/05/2009 7:30 PM
Yeah, that's what I figured. Plus, the seller says it a c-9 new condition. eBay's not my favorite place, but it sure pays to have a look once in while!





i was going to bid on it as well but i won his 2 new b/o gp-40's last week with QSI for 200.00 each witch was a good deal as well.. enjoy it, NS rite? ebay name killer41 !!!!!
Nick


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

YO YO YO, that's it! He must lose a lot of money on this stuff, cant see how he does it???? Now I may have to get an MTH 70-2017-1 (dash 8) six axle NS to compare! (if I can actually find one!!)


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

He's getting out of the hobby the best i can tell from talking to him on the phone... he's only 50 miles up the rd from me.. the gp-40's will be repainted orange for csx MOW engines, should look cool when done, even thinking about battery power for them as we have a guy we know that just has a small battery powered layout but not much to run on it.. i was thinking about that new aristocraft system to control them,they say its a nifty system ....these will be for his layout only as in the next couple of years we will help him rebuild to track power....








Nick


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that's one heck of a deal guys. Gotta love it when you 'win' on ebay. 


Raymond


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah I wasn't really even planning to add another loco yet (or a U25b for that matter) to the fleet. But at the price with QSI I could pass it on. Ok, now I can get back to my railroads priorities! Wait a minute ANYTHING for the RR is a PRIORITY! Ha


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

I mean I couldnt pass it on (see above)


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Good price considering a speaker also had to be added to the U boat.. Later RJD


----------

